# How much powder for various calibers?



## flw

How much powder is used in a typical avg load by caliber? i.e. if it were made by a common mfg such as CCI or Winchester or Remington.

I'm looking for both center fire and rimfire (22LR and 22 Short). A web page with this info would be great. I'm not looking to reload just understand the amount of typical power used in store bought rounds.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## TOF

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp


----------



## flw

As a example when I look up 45 ACP\Winchester and a column "GRS" 4.0 to 7.x Does that mean how many grains of powder that is used in that load?

I want to verify I'm reading the chart correctly.

Thanks


----------



## zhurdan

Yes, that is correct, BUT....each load is contingent on which type/brand of powder you are using. If you're planning on reloading, please, PLEASE go buy a reloading manual. Not sure how much "review" internet postings get, but loading manuals are combed over pretty well for typo's prior to printing because of the potential dangers.


----------

